
Why write a 3D engine from scratch? - Peroni
http://alainrichardt.info/splash.sys
======
shousper
I used to do this kind of stuff for fun in my high school days. Now I don't
have the time =( Kill to be able to get into game dev professionally (without
winding up in a sweatshop, lol)

------
fbomb
Why not?

~~~
biinui
2 cents :) maybe for learning purposes we should start from scratch or
reinvent the wheel. else use existing wheels.

